# Killing this weed?



## GCGreen (Sep 14, 2019)

Had this guy pop up pretty aggressively over the last couple weeks. Sprayed Tenacity at the spot spray dosage on 4/17. That got a bunch of other weeds but not this one. Then sprayed Triclopyr on 4/28. Looks like that had an effect on some of them but a lot of them are still going strong. Should I hit it again with the Triclopyr after 14 days?


----------

